# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اصلا به سوالات کنکور سراسری جواب ندی رتبه ت 30 هزار میشه ؟؟

## rebinbaneh

سلام . من یه چیزی شنیدم میخاستم بدونم واقعیت داره یا نه . اینکه اصلا به سوالات کنکور سراسری جواب ندی رتبه ت 30 هزار میشه ؟؟؟؟
و آیا اگه به سوالات جواب ندی ورقه ی سفید رو اصلا بررسی میکنند یعنی رتبه رو به حساب میارن؟

----------


## hoomanfrs

داداش چرا ميپرسى ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> سلام . من یه چیزی شنیدم میخاستم بدونم واقعیت داره یا نه . اینکه اصلا به سوالات کنکور سراسری جواب ندی رتبه ت 30 هزار میشه ؟؟؟؟
> و آیا اگه به سوالات جواب ندی ورقه ی سفید رو اصلا بررسی میکنند یعنی رتبه رو به حساب میارن؟


والا معمولا پاسخ برگ سفید،حکم غائب رو داره...حالا 10 تارو که 100% مطمئنی بزن...ضرر که نداره...

----------


## BacheMosbat

چه عجب یکی پیدا شد مث من از این فکرا بکنه  :Yahoo (1):  باید همه احتمالات رو در نظر بگیریم خصوصا کسایی که به فکر رشته خاصی نیستن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rebinbaneh

> داداش چرا ميپرسى ؟؟؟


اگه میشه جواب بدید حتما مهمه

----------


## rebinbaneh

> والا معمولا پاسخ برگ سفید،حکم غائب رو داره...حالا 10 تارو که 100% مطمئنی بزن...ضرر که نداره...


خیلی ممنون . ولی بالاخره نفهمیدم این حرف درسته 30 هزار میاری هیچی جواب ندی

----------


## rebinbaneh

> چه عجب یکی پیدا شد مث من از این فکرا بکنه  باید همه احتمالات رو در نظر بگیریم خصوصا کسایی که به فکر رشته خاصی نیستن


شنیدی همچین چیزیو یعنی؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

نه بابا 30 هزارم 2 تا تست دینی و عمومی میزند حداقل !
سفید بدی 80 هزار میاری  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## E-Beshkani

رشته ریاضی > منطقه 1 > با تاثیر معدل 16.5 > هر درس 5% > میشی 20-25 هزار

----------


## Dan_Gh

> رشته ریاضی > منطقه 1 > با تاثیر معدل 16.5 > هر درس 5% > میشی 20-25 هزار


 @rebinbaneh البته بستگی به معدل هم داره فعلا... من درصدام خیلی ازین بیشتر بود پارسال...ولی معدلم کمتر رتبه ام همین حدودا البته کمتر شد...

----------


## dow

عزیز تو رشته تجربی یکی از دوستان تقریبا خالی زده بود تو منطقه 2 شد حدود 144 هزار سال 94

----------


## sako

نه نمیشه.یکی از دوستام عمومیا رو 25 درصد زد ، اختصاصیا 10 درصد شد 30 هزار.

----------


## INFERNAL

اون واسه رشته ریاضیاست
بعد اگه خالی باشه غیبت میخوری
باید مثلا یه سوال رو بزنی بعد برگه رو بدی

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام . من یه چیزی شنیدم میخاستم بدونم واقعیت داره یا نه . اینکه اصلا به سوالات کنکور سراسری جواب ندی رتبه ت 30 هزار میشه ؟؟؟؟
> و آیا اگه به سوالات جواب ندی ورقه ی سفید رو اصلا بررسی میکنند یعنی رتبه رو به حساب میارن؟


آره سفید رو هم بررسی میکنن
فقط اون بخش زیر برگه رو باید امضا کنی
یعنی فرقی نداره ها!همه سوالات رو بزنی ولی اون پایین رو پر نکنی و امضا نزنی بعنوان غایب آزمون منظور میشی
+نه عمو تو تجربی خیلی بیشتر از 30 هزار میده
تخمین رتبه کانون 160 تا 185 هزار میده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## koenigsegg

> سلام . من یه چیزی شنیدم میخاستم بدونم واقعیت داره یا نه . اینکه اصلا به سوالات کنکور سراسری جواب ندی رتبه ت 30 هزار میشه ؟؟؟؟
> و آیا اگه به سوالات جواب ندی ورقه ی سفید رو اصلا بررسی میکنند یعنی رتبه رو به حساب میارن؟


میشه بفرماین چه رشته و منطقه ای :Yahoo (101):

----------

